# HELP! high pitched whine  tick tick tick



## Grinder (Sep 10, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been here.  

I have a Mendota gas fire place - no problems for 3 years.  Use a lot in Wisconsin.

Pilot light stays on 24/7

Tonight I get home to a high pitched loud electric whine with a tick tick tick in the background.

Several days ago I noticed the remote did not work which was odd.

I've since turned off the pilot light, shut off gas.  nothing worked then - it was gone for 3 hours and now it's started again.

ANY ideas??

?


----------



## Grinder (Sep 10, 2009)

Got it - rempte battery inside the box!  sheesh   The instruction manual has NOTHING about that!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, Grinder" 

Got it - remote battery inside the box!  sheesh   The instruction manual has NOTHING about that!

You would NOT believe how many calls I get about that. Beeping from the receiver under the unit.
Too many action films I guess...
"It's beeping! Must be a bomb!"
We give each customer a brief tutorial on use of both the unit & the remote after install,
but most of them have never used an appliance like this before & while you fill their heads with 
pertinent info, it's too much to absorb & they give you a "deer-in-the-headlights" look...
One year after install (i.e. next heating season) they can't light their pilots & don't remember how to use
the remote or the fact that  most remotes use batteries...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 7, 2009)

Grinder said:
			
		

> Got it - rempte battery inside the box!  sheesh   The instruction manual has NOTHING about that!



thats because the remote came with seperate instructions....

remote makers websites have downloadable instructions....


----------

